# Prime Now Increases Minimum to $35



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

or plan to pay a delivery fee.

greedy bastards


----------



## ScandaLeX (May 15, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> or plan to pay a delivery fee.
> 
> greedy bastards


I don't see the issue. I gladly pay the few dollars for faster shipment; especially when I can get same day or next day. It's much cheaper than a $35 order & waiting 2 days to receive it.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

ScandaLeX said:


> I don't see the issue. I gladly pay the few dollars for faster shipment; especially when I can get same day or next day. It's much cheaper than a $35 order & waiting 2 days to receive it.


.. it used to be $20 minimum, they increased it to $35. I'm talking about Prime Now, not .com orders.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> .. it used to be $20 minimum, they increased it to $35. I'm talking about Prime Now, not .com orders.


 maybe bezos heard about flex drivers driving around in bmws and escalades and is going to raise our pay!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

They obviously seem to be under pressure to make the delivery worthwhile. This move as well as all the stuff going on with drivers, shows they're trying to squeeze out some profit or at least minimize losses out of this operation.

Of course, remember that the bulk of amazons net profit comes from their web services. Their hard goods ordering, delivery, Prime, etc. may even be generating losses - mostly because of shipping / delivery costs:

... So, it's clear that Amazon will spend *all of its Prime revenues* on shipping to cover the costs.​
https://www.google.com/amp/s/seekin...4072227-amazons-latest-move-far-profitability

https://seekingalpha.com/article/4072227-amazons-latest-move-far-profitability

What I find amazing is that, where I'm at, after nearly two years now, the number of total routes has hardly changed. Drivers have grown exponentially like rabbits, but the actual total amount of work available isn't really increasing.

And often customers are in tough locations - really getting their money's worth out of the delivery (high rise downtown apartments, borders and fringes of delivery area, etc.) And some customers are just temporarily captive such as parents of newborns.

Even the flex program itself exists only when Amazon can't find contracting companies to do the work cheap enough. Flex is somewhat of a last resort for Amazon until they can find something cheaper.

It's always open for bids at:
https://logistics.amazon.com/

If you sign in there you'll see nearly every warehouse listed with an option to set a bid price.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

For the life of me, I can't figure out how these white van companies are making any kind of decent money, assuming they're cheaper for Amazon than Flex drivers are. They're all bidding against each other in a race to the bottom, drivers burn out in 2-4 weeks from what I hear, and there just isn't that much gravy on the biscuit in package delivery in the first place. 

Clearly the drivers are all beating the piss out of the company vans driving them hard every day, based on the woefully shabby condition they're all in, so there's probably insurance claims all over the place, high maintenance/downtime, etc. Though clearly they aren't doing any repairs....


----------



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

dont be suprised if tips dip too now as customers will be wary of tipping in addition to paying a delivery fee


----------



## secretlurker (Jul 31, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> or plan to pay a delivery fee.
> 
> greedy bastards


Not in our area (I think)

Grocery is still just 30 (made a weekly purchase today), FC even lower. Maybe CA areas paid more?


----------



## 121917 (Sep 4, 2017)

Still $20 min for Amazon in Seattle, for some of the other Stores they have to chose from it's higher.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

wow, I wonder if they’re losing money in the Bay Area then.

wouldn’t surprise me with the way they run their operations at the warehouse 

if my tips take any more of a toll than they already have because of this then i’m gonna peace out of Amazon — definitely not gonna be worth it.


----------

